# HP designjet 5000 ps



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

HP designjet 5000 ps 
Anyone have experience with this machine and its capabilities? I have an option to purchase one for $800. It is a 60 inch that has been recently serviced by a certified HP rep.


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought a 5500uv for 2500. It just sits around doing nothing now.. Might Want to try selling posters with it. What you want to know? 

Sent from my R800a using Tapatalk


----------



## GoGoPeg (May 4, 2011)

Hi solm96,
i bought my 5000 60 inch in 2010. I´m very satisfied with this lfp. It´s very fast in printing. But i changed the ink from UV to DYE.
The advantage of the UV-ink is the durability when the sun shines directly on your pictures. But the colors are somehow pale.
The DYE-inks are very brighter.
If you want to print outdoor-banner or such like this, you need to laminate your print and seal the corners. These inks aren´t water resistant.
The printing material and the laminate is more expensive than the one for solvent or latex.
For outdoor prints it´s better you decide to buy either eco- / solvent- or latexprinter.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

What do you WANT the printer to do for you?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

So would this printer work for small car decals or banners that only sit outside part time (say during a sale day ) . Of course laminating them also.

I ask since I was offered one at a low cost but researching i came across this article
Used HP Designjet 500 or HP 500ps, not a good investment for 3D renderings or photographs; acceptable for technical line drawings in AEC.

So was wondering more from real world graphic users.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies,
I have since purchased an Epson 7800 and very Satisfied.


----------

